# SOTW Forum server upgrade



## Harri Rautiainen

Second server configuration to be used only for the database handling (MySQL) has been ordered. This should improve the forum performance immensely.

Will have to turn the forum down for installation later today.


----------



## jazzbluescat

Long overdue.

A thousand thanks, tho.


----------



## MyMartinTenor

Congratulations Harri! You guys do a great job, and I'm sure the new server will only make the experience better. Thanks, and good luck.


----------



## magical pig

YOU :headbang: Harri!

Victor.


----------



## Graysax

woo hoo


----------



## wisedude

About time.. I look forward to it


----------



## gary

ccasion: ccasion: :salute: :notworth: :notworth: :salute: ccasion: ccasion: ccasion:

You're a good man, Harri. THANKS!!!!


----------



## J-Moen

Thank you harri! for the forum and all of your work to keep it running better and better .


----------



## Coolie

That's fantastic news: THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!


----------



## BIG B Convert

Thank you HARRI!!!


----------



## jazzbluescat

Harri, have you made the installation yet?

The Board seems to be whizzing along incredibly quicker than usual! [If not, maybe this is just a particularly good time.] Wow, I don't know about y'all, but, my head's spinning.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

jazzbluescat said:


> Harri, have you made the installation yet?
> 
> The Board seems to be whizzing along incredibly quicker than usual! [If not, maybe this is just a particularly good time.] Wow, I don't know about y'all, but, my head's spinning.


Jazzbluescat,
keep spinning for the next two years. I guess we are now set for significant growth.

Yes, the installation was finished approx. one hour ago. However, for the last 45 minutes the forum was running slow because there was a full back-up going on on the old server.

Briefly, what was done:

The SOTW Forum database along with MySQL was transferred to a second server housed by the same ISP. With RAID1 it is running like a speeding bullet.
The http-process was optimized on the old server to get some speed improvements, now when datbase handling is gone. The Forum seems to be running much faster now overall, and I am using it from Finland. Would be interesting to hear some more comparisons from the North America and elsewhere, too.


----------



## JohnM

I have found it incredibly faster and I'm in the midwest! I'm literally waiting for 1-2 seconds when I click a link and then the page is up . Way better than the min I was waiting before. Thanks Harri!


----------



## saxphil

Harri Rautiainen said:


> Would be interesting to hear some more comparisons from the North America and elsewhere, too.


Server is fast,quick, responsive from ON, Canada Harri.


----------



## jazzbluescat

Harri's a gentleman and a scholar, there're very few of us left.


----------



## Spooner

Thanks so much Harri--big difference.


----------



## SactoPete

Interesting, I've never really had any performance problems at all. Pages have always loaded in a second or two for me. I guess I'm just special.


----------



## bluesaxgirl

Whoo! It's a huge difference that I greatly appreciate.


----------



## saxphil

SactoPete said:


> Interesting, I've never really had any performance problems at all. Pages have always loaded in a second or two for me. I guess I'm just special.


They say everything's better in California.


----------



## SactoPete

Who is the host, anyways? Are they in Cali?

EDIT: Out of curiosity, WHOIS shows GoDaddy as the host, and if I remember correctly they have data centers in Phoenix, AZ and Cedar Rapids, IA.... So no, I don't live THAT near the data center...


----------



## JohnM

SactoPete said:


> Who is the host, anyways? Are they in Cali?
> 
> EDIT: Out of curiosity, WHOIS shows GoDaddy as the host, and if I remember correctly they have data centers in Phoenix, AZ and Cedar Rapids, IA.... So no, I don't live THAT near the data center...


I live in AZ and still had problems...


----------



## kcp

Harri Rautiainen said:


> ... Would be interesting to hear some more comparisons from the North America and elsewhere, too.


Asside that I needed to access Admin pannel and PM a few members precisely at the same time you did your upgrade (I lost my PMs along the way  ) I have to say that now the forum is going extremely well   

Many Thanks!


----------



## hakukani

Nice job Harri. Much faster loading times here.

Of course, I'll have to use self-discipline to stay off the forum


----------



## kcp

^You know, I can fix that for you :twisted:


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

SactoPete said:


> Who is the host, anyways? Are they in Cali?
> 
> EDIT: Out of curiosity, WHOIS shows GoDaddy as the host, and if I remember correctly they have data centers in Phoenix, AZ and Cedar Rapids, IA.... So no, I don't live THAT near the data center...


Pete,
the host is cari.net and the servers (now two of them) are in San Diego, CA. So you are in the same state.


----------



## Yofis

Lightning fast Harri! 

Thank you for investing and upgrading. You have a first-class operation here.


----------



## harmonizerNJ

SOTW forum response is quite snappy this morning.
And I don't even live in California - this is from NJ!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

harmonizerNJ said:


> SOTW forum response is quite snappy this morning.
> And I don't even live in California - this is from NJ!


Basically, it should not matter where you are, if your service provider has ample connection bandwidth.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

The attached picture will tell the story. The second server for the database was added on Tuesday:


----------

